# Hay algún desfase entre las Folded Horn y las Bass Reflex?



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2009)

Alguien sabe si entre una caja Folded Horn y un Bass Reflex normal existe algún desfase en la salida?
Algo así como Group delay(retardo de grupo).

Digamos, tengo un par de Horn´s AB36 y un par de Bass Reflex. Todas las bocinas son del mismo modelo. Hay retardo de grupo?, Como lo puedo notar?, Conviene tener cajas del mismo tipo siempre?

Me surgio esta duda por que las Horn Loaded tienen un "recoveco" que hace que la señal de la bocina tarde un poco de tiempo en salir de la boca de la Trompeta (Horn). Al contrario de las Bass Reflex que estan al contacto con el aire. Ahhhh, claro, como información, La Horn Loaded no trabaja con la Impendacia del aire.

Esperemos poder sacar mucha Charla amena de esto. Si lo creen conveniente, lo pueden pasar a Sala De Charla o Audio Discusión General..

Saludos.


----------



## dandany (Jul 23, 2009)

Si tiene un retardo lo que hace el laberinto es uqe le sonido salga mas lento de lo normal y si hay que acompañarlas con un bajo bass reflex dicen que no se logran satifacciones


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

Pero como puedo darme cuanta si se produce desfase. Tengo Folded Horns pero tengo a futuro hacer cajones reflex simples para acompañarlos. Por eso mi inquietud.

Aparte, si existiese el desfase, con un aparato como el UltraDriver de beringher se arreglaría?

Saludos.


----------



## detrakx (Ene 3, 2010)

Buenas: respecto a lo que charlan me gustaria detallar algo.
Una cosa sería Manejar un Bass Relex y un Folded Horn en el mismo rango de frecuencias. Y otra el mismo caso a ecepcion de que el Folded Horn maneje frecuencias medias o agudas.

Para el primer caso tampoco estoy de acuerdo por muchisimas razones. Que mencionaron al respecto. Algunos dirian chanchos con chanchos y vacas con vacas
En el segundo caso es interesante, no tendriamos los problemas mencionados, y de echo es normal ver sistemas de medios acoplados a bocinas, con refuerzo de basss reflex.

La fase tiene que ser opuesta o cercana a ello para que se note una cancelacion en la respuesta y sea audible, lo mismo en el caso de un realce por adicion de las señales, generalmente pèrcibibles sobre el eje.

Saludos


----------

